# Native Code > برنامه نویسی در Delphi > برنامه نویسی موبایل در Delphi >  ذخیره کردن رشته(edit.text) در فایل تکست

## mojtaba.khalafi7

سلام و خسته نباشید خدمت همه دوستان و برنامه نویسان
من می خواستم چند تا ارایه رشته ای رو توی برنامه اندروید خودم ذخیره کنم و همیشه از روی اونها بخونم و از داده هاش استفاده کنم 
ولی هر چی گشتم نتونستم!!توی ویندوز تونستم ولی برنامه توی اندروید error i/o 30. رو داد و نتونستم حلش کنم

var
ftext: TextFile;
stext: string;


begin
 AssignFile(ftext,'word.txt');
 if FileExists('word.txt')<>True then
 begin
   Rewrite(ftext);
 end
 else
 begin
   Append(ftext);
 end;
 stext:=Edit1.Text;
 Write(ftext,stext);
 CloseFile(ftext);
end;

ممنون میشم راهنماییم کنید یا اگر راه حلی برای ذخیره کردن رشته توی برنامه اندروید به وسیله دلفی دارید کمکم کنید.

----------


## ابوالفضل عباسی

با سلام
از این به بعد کد های که میخواهید بگذارید رو در تگ کد قرار دهید.
درضمن شما اطلاعات رو روی یه memo بریزید و یه savetofile بزنید مثلا:
memo1.lines.savetofile('/sdcard/word.txt')
و برای خوندنش هم از این استفاده کنید
memo1.lines.loadfromfile('/sdcard/word.txt')
یا اینکه رشته ها کم هستند و میخواهید فقط خوانده شوند و کمتر تغییرات اعمال کنید از روش ذخیره سازی روی فایل های ini هم میتونید استفاده کنید.
مثلا یک ini بنویسید و در برنامه بگید یه فیلد خاص از این ini رو بخونه(روش خوندن و نوشتن ini فراوان هست که توی اینترنت میتونی پیداکنی) :بامزه:

----------


## mojtaba.khalafi7

> با سلام
> از این به بعد کد های که میخواهید بگذارید رو در تگ کد قرار دهید.
> درضمن شما اطلاعات رو روی یه memo بریزید و یه savetofile بزنید مثلا:
> memo1.lines.savetofile('/sdcard/word.txt')
> و برای خوندنش هم از این استفاده کنید
> memo1.lines.loadfromfile('/sdcard/word.txt')
> یا اینکه رشته ها کم هستند و میخواهید فقط خوانده شوند و کمتر تغییرات اعمال کنید از روش ذخیره سازی روی فایل های ini هم میتونید استفاده کنید.
> مثلا یک ini بنویسید و در برنامه بگید یه فیلد خاص از این ini رو بخونه(روش خوندن و نوشتن ini فراوان هست که توی اینترنت میتونی پیداکنی)



ممنون از پاسختون، 
از memo ها استفاده کرده بودم فقط نگران بودم ادرس تو گوشی های مختلف فرق کنه که از دیروز تا حالا همه گوشی ها رو چک کردم که خوشبختانه ادرس ها مشترک بود.
ممنون از لطفتون

----------


## ابوالفضل عباسی

نه در اندروید sdcard حافظه اصلی گوشی به حساب میاد و فکر کنم برای حافظه جانبی sdcard0 اسمش هست.

----------


## mojtaba.khalafi7

> نه در اندروید sdcard حافظه اصلی گوشی به حساب میاد و فکر کنم برای حافظه جانبی sdcard0 اسمش هست.




مهندس جان  System.IOUtils.TPath.GetDocumentsPath + System.SysUtils.PathDelim + 'myfile';یه همچین چیزهایی هم می خواد؟چون برنامه درست اجرا نمی شه

----------


## ابوالفضل عباسی

اینی که شما گفتید درست هست ولی باید در بخش deployment فایلت رو اضافه کنید بعد معمولا درست انجام نمیده.
بهتره موقع اجرا on create برنامه بگید در اندروید یک فایل بسازه و فایل txt هم بسازه و مقدار پیش فرض بهش بدی یا نه قبل از نصب این کار هارو دستی انجام بدی.
این روشی که شما گفتید بعضی مواقع درست انجام نمیشه. :گریه:

----------

